# Police Unity Tour Route?



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I saw a news item about the Police Unity Tour from East Hanover to Somerville on May 9th. I was wondering if anyone knows the route and could provide a link. My search came up empty. Thanks.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

here's a contact phone number for the chapter that is organizing it: 973-443-0030



AlanE said:


> I saw a news item about the Police Unity Tour from East Hanover to Somerville on May 9th. I was wondering if anyone knows the route and could provide a link. My search came up empty. Thanks.


----------



## RanGer498 (Feb 17, 2012)

do you want to ride with the unity tour ?


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

More info on the ride..

Police Unity Tour Chapter II



> Chapter II starts each year by completing a memorial ride in honor of a fallen brother or sister. In 2011 we continued that tradition by riding from Howell Twp. NJ where we honored Trooper Marc Castellano. We continued our Memorial Ride by making stops in Lakewood Twp. to honor Ptl. Chris Matlosz and Ptl. William Preslar, Jackson Twp to honor Robert Ventura and Manchester Twp. to honor Ptl. Robert Tobias. The 2011 Memorial Ride was named the Robert T. Tobias Memorial Ride and we were honored to have John Tobias, his brother ride with us on the 36th Anniversary of his brother's Final Watch. The Tobias Family was there to support John and Chapter II and to remind us that they and he will Never Be Forgotten!


----------



## RanGer498 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's the south riders info the north riders leave from another point some even split off to go to nyc where ground zero was .


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

RanGer498 said:


> do you want to ride with the unity tour ?


Not to ride with them, but maybe to ride out to meet them for a good photo-op. From what I was able to piece together, it sounds like they are mainly going to ride down 202. 

The only route info I was able to find online was Day 2 for the California Chapter:
http://www.socalput.com/pdf/put_challenge_ride_somerset_philadelphia.pdf


----------

